# Wow thank god I can run fast



## Rspeed32003 (Jul 12, 2012)

Today we were able to leave the hospital with our newborn. So I'm picking my son up at the Inlaws and as I'm walking down the steps, I see the ol lady trying to hold the car from rolling backwards. I yell at her to get out of the way and I run to it and jump inside to hit the brakes. Scared the **** out of me! I had the car in park with the engine running, when she turned the key off it started rolling backwards making a clicking sound like the gears weren't catching all the way. My newborn was in the back seat and the car was in the road before I got it stopped. Wtf does anyone think happened? Car has already been to Chevrolet and all the recalls are up to date. It is a 2011 cruze lt light blue in color


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From the sounds of it you have an Automatic. If so I would suspect the auto's clutch disengagement system for reducing fuel used at a stop light didn't properly reengage when the engine was turned off. This is why I always recommend setting the hand or parking brake when turning a car off.

There have been reports of automatic cruzen rolling backwards after letting the foot off the brake to start from a stop light. Sounds like a similar issue to me.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sorry but sounds like a good first post to me................................trolololol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If the car was in park I don't see anyway this could happen, unless someone bumped the car out of park turning it off. That seems unlikely since you would have to push button & put foot on brake to take out of park. 

If this was true it would seem you would have noticed the car not catching in park when you originally parked it, turning it off would have no effect.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There is a physical parking pawl rod that locks the differential when the car gets put into park. This cannot be overridden even electronically through the PCM as it is a physical rod and is mechanically controlled by the shifter. Once the car is in park, it stays in park. 

Something tells me this guy is either trolling, or he's leaving some details out.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

The auto's roll back just for a second as they wait for the clutch to engage. The Cruze does this forward AND backwards... its just a slow ass clutch (annoying)

You said you could hear it clicking... I did that once when I was a teen and i dropped my cigarette while i was in a parking lot, the cig flew into the back seat of the car. So i threw it in park while it was still rolling a bit and jumped out to get in the back lol. I heard the clicking sound when i did that.

How steep was the hill you were on? Using the E-brake when parking is a good habit to get into.

I'd try to replicate what happened (in safer spot) and take it to get checked (even if you cant replicate it)

ps: I think its funny how you mention the color of your car as if it matters...sorry its just funny! hehe


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a possibility.

Did you have a phone or your wallet sitting in that little compartment infront of the auto shifter?? I find there are alot things that can fit in here but if you try to put the car in park. the shifter WILL go up to park but it won't actually ENGAGE.. the shifter will be resting there but not actually IN park.



*i think they made this compartment deeper for the 2012's*


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Here's a possibility.
> 
> Did you have a phone or your wallet sitting in that little compartment infront of the auto shifter?? I find there are alot things that can fit in here but if you try to put the car in park. the shifter WILL go up to park but it won't actually ENGAGE.. the shifter will be resting there but not actually IN park.
> 
> ...


I've noticed the same thing with my MT Cruze. Some objects in that tiny hole prevent the shifter from engaging fully, or mash my fingers, thus preventing full engagement until the offending object is forcibly ejected from said cubby hole.


----------



## Rspeed32003 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is what prompted me to make an account and seek knowledge from other cruze owners. Nah not trolling Lolz. Ive been directed to this forum Before on previous online searches. I wasnt in the car when the event happened. My nerves were a little jumpy earlier after I thought about how bad it could've been. More details from her. She's saying that she went to get something out of the trunk but it wouldn't open. she thought it was because it was running. So when she turned off the key it began to roll. The driveway was flat so I doubt I left it in drive because usually it takes off pretty fast when I let off the brake. Im guessing it was in between gears and lost whatever was keeping it still when the engine was turned off. I don't keep my phone in that compartment anymore for the reason stated above. I'm gonna take it to Chevrolet to have that cable rechecked. They supposedly checked it when I took it up there for the other recall bs.yes it is an auto


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rspeed32003 said:


> This is what prompted me to make an account and seek knowledge from other cruze owners. Nah not trolling Lolz. Ive been directed to this forum Before on previous online searches. I wasnt in the car when the event happened. My nerves were a little jumpy earlier after I thought about how bad it could've been. More details from her. She's saying that she went to get something out of the trunk but it wouldn't open. she thought it was because it was running. So when she turned off the key it began to roll. The driveway was flat so I doubt I left it in drive because usually it takes off pretty fast when I let off the brake. Im guessing it was in between gears and lost whatever was keeping it still when the engine was turned off. I don't keep my phone in that compartment anymore for the reason stated above. I'm gonna take it to Chevrolet to have that cable rechecked. They supposedly checked it when I took it up there for the other recall bs.yes it is an auto



Rspeed32003,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that you are all alright. I do understand your concern with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Rspeed32003 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes mam I'll get that and pm you ASAP.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Heard something similar happening to Jeep Cherokees in the past. Car would be idling in the driveway for a little while, and all if a sudden come out of park and drive forward. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Guys, if the car was already rolling backwards when she put it in park, the pawl will not engage. 

I was in an escort once, my friend was delivering papers when we were younger, he hopped out real quick leaving me in the pass side, the car started moving (he was showing up by being able to get out, stuff some papers in and get back in the car while leaving it in drive) I thought it was moving too fast, and he didn't tell me what he was doing. We were doing MAYBE 2 MPH, I threw it in park because I could not access an E-brake or anything else. 

All you hear was a very light "Click-click-click-click-click" and the pawl missed it's keyway. Nothing broke, it just couldn't engage because it was moving.

That is almost definitely what happened here. Thinking she engaged it, she didn't hopped out and the car started moving away.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Heard something similar happening to Jeep Cherokees in the past. Car would be idling in the driveway for a little while, and all if a sudden come out of park and drive forward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


 i have seen a guy get out of jeep , lift tailgate- get bucket -close tailgate- go into store - 2 min later the jeep comes out of park into reverse (nobody in jeep) rolls strait back for 20 feet then the wheel turns and the jeep takes out a gas pump then takes off forward (slamming the pump took it from reverse to drive) hitting another truck in parking lot.
dude had to pay for everything - and ticketed for "leaving running vehicle unattended"


----------

